# H&R spacers now available !



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Bump, its important.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What would be the recommend spacer to get if you are all stock? I myself have a 2012 Cruze 1.4 Lt.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> What would be the recommend spacer to get if you are all stock? I myself have a 2012 Cruze 1.4 Lt.


Just calculate what you need like they say on their site : 

How To Measure :: trakplus.com


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh well thank you lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

YAAAA:eusa_clap::rock::go:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> YAAAA:eusa_clap::rock::go:


lol, thx Jakk


----------

